# Outdoor Christmas Lights Fuse Keeps Blowing



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Are these lights daisy chained, end to end? This can overload the first string in the chain if you have too many strings in a row.

Perhaps when you replaced a few bulbs every now and then, the replacements drew a watt or two more than their predecessors, and the individual watts add up.


----------



## mhp8982 (Sep 3, 2010)

I believe there are 4 strands connected together. But like I said, we only have one outlet, so I'm not sure what else we could do. Plus the location of the outlet makes it hard to break it up anyway. And they have worked fine like this the past 2 years.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Get lower wattage lights like leds. You'll never blow a fuse again.


----------



## mhp8982 (Sep 3, 2010)

We may have to do that for next year.. but I'd like to keep using these this year, since it's hard to get them up. Guess we may just have to keep changing fuses.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Put an amp meter on the circuit and monitor the currant,
It is probably too close to the maximum capacity of that line,
That would explain why it is blowing at odd times.
I would either isolate that string,
or put in lower wattage lamps,
Do it this year ! dont leave it till next year.
Or you risk a fire or electrocution.
dont risk it !


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

Just run an extension cord along with the first string and plug the second string into the cord. I've done this in the past when I had a similar issue, if you have green cord lights, find a green outdoor extension cord approx the same length as your first light set (or even the first and second string).


----------

